# Software > BSD & MacOS X >  System Proxy - τι παιζει?

## Blain57

Θελω να συνδεθω σε ενα remote desktop windows 2003 server 
απο macosx (τωρα αυτο δεν εχει σημασια) μεσα απο internet proxy.

φυσικα δεν παιζει, και αυτο που παρατηρω ειναι οτι οταν κανω ping στην ip του server αυτου, δεν φτανει μεχρι εκει το θεμα. κολαει στον awmn router mou:




> g57:~ timblain$ traceroute 193.57.57.57
> traceroute to 193.57.57.57 (193.57.57.57), 64 hops max, 40 byte packets
> 1 ns.telis57.awmn (10.47.133.2) 0.758 ms !N 0.596 ms !N 0.252 ms !N
> 
> g57:~ timblain$ ping 193.57.57.57
> PING 193.57.57.57 (1193.57.57.57): 56 data bytes
> 92 bytes from ns.telis57.awmn (10.47.133.2): Destination Net Unreachable
> Vr HL TOS Len ID Flg off TTL Pro cks Src Dst
> 4 5 00 0054 292b 0 0000 40 01 fbe9 10.47.133.6 193.57.57.57


λογικα αυτο γινετε λογο του internet proxy. οι browser μου λειτουργουν μια χαρα βεβαια γιατι τους εχω πει να πηγαινουν μεσα απο τον proxy. το remote desktop app ομως και το terminal δεν φαινετε να το κανουν αυτο.

υπαρχει τροπος να θεσω ενα system proxy

(στην προκειμενη περιπτωση σε unix αφου ολα αυτα τα κανω τωρα απο mac, αλλα θελω και για windows αν ξερει κανεις)

----------


## trendy

Θα έλεγα να βάλεις ένα route για το μηχάνημα που θέλεις να προσπελάσεις ή και να ελέγξεις το firewall σου.

----------


## Blain57

(αρε trendy εισαι μανουλα, οποτε βαζω post εισαι ο πρωτος που θαπαντισει)

πως βαζω route? και πως το ξεβγαζω κιολας αν ολα πανε στραβα?

----------


## trendy

(εντάξει αφού με ξελάσπωσες τα Χριστούγεννα με το wrt στη χρωστάω τη χάρη)
Στο θέμα μας τώρα...


```
route add -net 10.14.149.0/25 gw 10.14.149.1
```



```
route add -host 10.14.149.2 gw 10.14.149.1
```



```
route del -net 10.14.149.0/25
```



```
route del -host 10.14.149.2
```

Για ένα ολόκληρο δίκτυο και για ένα host μόνο του.

----------


## Blain57

αποτιθυμαμε δεν εισουν και πολυ τυχερος ομως με το wrt.. δεν πεθανε? η ζει ακομα αυτο?

για το route τωρα 

στο ταρατσοπισι περνω τις εξης απαντησεις:




> telis57:~# route add 193.57.57.57 10.19.19.19
> SIOCADDRT: No such device
> telis57:~# route add -net 193.57.57.57 10.19.19.19
> SIOCADDRT: Invalid argument
> telis57:~# route add -host 193.57.57.57 10.19.19.19
> SIOCADDRT: No such device
> telis57:~# route add -host 193.57.57.57 gw 10.19.19.19
> SIOCADDRT: Network is unreachable


το 193.57.57.57 ειναι ο server που θελω να συνδεθω και το 10.19.19.19 ειναι ο internet proxy το οποιο ομως παιζει σε μια πορτα 3122 νομιζω. (εχει σχεση αυτο?)

wtf? σιγουρα κανω κατι λαθος.. αλλα...τι?[/quote]

----------


## trendy

> αποτιθυμαμε δεν εισουν και πολυ τυχερος ομως με το wrt.. δεν πεθανε? η ζει ακομα αυτο?


Μας έκανε κάτι νερά αλλά το πήρα μαζί μου στο Ηράκλειο το κέρασα 3 ρακές και έστρωσε. 




> για το route τωρα 
> 
> στο ταρατσοπισι περνω τις εξης απαντησεις:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> telis57:~# route add 193.57.57.57 10.19.19.19
> ...


Εχμ οι 3 πρώτες είναι λάθος γιατί δε δηλώνεις το gw πριν το gateway. Η τέταρτη είναι λάθος γιατί το 10.19.19.19 δεν είναι interface σε subnet του router σου. Δώσε μου ένα "route -n".




> το 193.57.57.57 ειναι ο server που θελω να συνδεθω και το 10.19.19.19 ειναι ο internet proxy το οποιο ομως παιζει σε μια πορτα 3122 νομιζω. (εχει σχεση αυτο?)
> wtf? σιγουρα κανω κατι λαθος.. αλλα...τι?


Δεν μπορείς να πεις στο router σου να δρομολογήσει πακέτα κατευθείαν σε μία ip, γιατί έτσι δεν κάνει routing το bgp αλλά εσύ! Εσύ μόνο του λες από ποιο interface σου να φύγει το πακέτο. Λογικό είναι στην πορεία να χαθεί οπότε το μόνο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να ζητήσεις από τους κατόχους των κόμβων που παρεμβάλλονται ανάμεσα σε σένα και τον proxy να βάλουν το αντίστοιχο route add.
Δεν ξέρω όμως αν ο internet proxy μπορεί να σου χρησιμεύσει στο rdesktop. Αν δεν, άλλαξε το port του rdesktop του Win2k3 μηχανήματος σε 80  ::

----------


## machine22

Αν κάνει vpn με το 10.19.19.19 θα καταφέρει τίποτα ?

----------


## Blain57

μαλιστα... λοιπον νομιζω το θεμα θανε πιο δυσκολο αποτινομιζα.
οποτε προστοπαρον πρεπει να το παρατησω λογο ανωτερας βιας (δουλεια).

πριν το ξεχασω ομως...




> Αν δεν, άλλαξε το port του rdesktop του Win2k3 μηχανήματος σε 80


χοοοοορ χορ χορ χορ χορ.....

----------


## trendy

> Αν κάνει vpn με το 10.19.19.19 θα καταφέρει τίποτα ?


Ναι θα γλυτώσει τους ενδιάμεσους αφού θα έχει ένα if με κατευθείαν πρόσβαση στον proxy (το tun0 ας πούμε) και θα μπορεί να βάλει τη γραμμή 

```
route add -host 10.19.19.19 gw 10.x.x.x
```

 με 10.x.x.x την ip του if σου στο tunnel με τον proxy.

----------

